# CAD Projekt Trialrahmen



## erwinosius (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte diese Woche mal ein bisschen Zeit und habe da ein schon lange ersehntes Projekt angegangen.
Einen Trialrahmen in CAD kontruieren der dann in weiter Zukunft vielleicht auch mal gebaut werden kann. Mehr oder weniger motiviert habe ich angefangen und habe mit der Zeit immer mehr Freude daran gefunden weil ich gemerkt habe das ganze funktioniert.
Ich habe ein paar mehr oder weniger Standard Maße für den Rahmen hergenommen:
Tretlager: +40
Radstand: 1085
Kettenstreben: ~380
Lenkwinkel: 72°
Tretlager-Steuerrohr: 665

desweiteren wollte ich einen Rahmen kontruieren der horizontal verstellbar ist, aber mit Steckachse verwendbar ist. Das Prinzip der Kettenspanner ist aus dem Motorradbereich entlehnt.

Ansonsten bin ich noch unschlüssig über den Tretlager Standard da meiner Meinung nach das Echo System mit eingepressten Lagern Sinn macht, ich aber auch eher verbreitete Standards verwenden will

Auch beim Steuerlager bin ich noch unschlüssig welche Variante (Ahead, Integrated oder andere) ich verwenden will. Hier würde mir eine eigene Lösung mit Gleitlagern auch sehr gut gefallen.

So und jetzt erst mal die ersten Bilder davon. Für weitere Fragen und Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar.
















Achja, Oberrohr und unterrohr sind ca 35mm im Durchmesser und an den Enden oval bzw viereckig verformt. Kettenstreben sind 30x15 Rechteckrohr. Die Materialstärke liegt überall bei 2mm. Es fehlen bisher noch Gussets und Versteifungen. Wie der Rahmen hier zu sehen ist liegt das Gewicht bei 1,423kg. 
Ich selbst habe nich nicht so viele gebrochene Rahmen gehabt aber kann mir wer von euch sagen was so die gängigen Wandstärken bei Trialrahmen sind?

Soweit von mir, ich hoffe es gefällt euch!

gruß
erwin


----------



## benzman (27. Oktober 2012)

hallo erwin

also erst mal find ich es cool das du dich mit der thematik offensiv beschäftigst. machen die wenigsten und wenn nur dann wenns was zu kritisieren gibt, wenn mal wieder ein rahmen oder sonst irgendein bauteil kaputt gegangen ist. 

viele leute wissen schlicht und ergreifend nicht wieviel arbeit hinter einem "einfachen trialrahmen" steckt.  

ich selbst hatte von 2005 bis anfang 2007 die ehre für *endorfin bikes* ( im mtb sektor sicher jedem ein begriff) einen trialrahmen zu konstruieren, welcher dann auch gebaut wurde. wie es dazu kam und weitere hintergründe möchte ich an dieser stelle nicht weiter erleuchten. hier geht es ja um dein projekt.

meine erste frage ist nun ob du aussichten oder möglichkeiten hast den rahmen auch wirklich fertigen zu lassen. welche beruflichen hintergründe hast du. (studium, erfahrung mit cad programmen, grundlegende statik kenntnisse, kontakte zu asiatischen partnern etc.) 

mfg basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Oktober 2012)

Interessiert mich auch sehr, hast du gegebenenfalls sogar Möglichkeiten zur Fertigung einer Kleinserie? Hättest du auch Interesse bei der Zusammenarbeit an anderen Projekten?
Welches CAD-Programm hast du für das Projekt genutzt?

gruß Tobias


----------



## Pipo33 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts mit ner FEM Analyse aus? Haben die meisten CAD Programme ja schon integriert. Oder hast du schon ein paar Berechnungen gemacht?


----------



## Ketchyp (27. Oktober 2012)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit ner FEM Analyse aus? Haben die meisten CAD Programme ja schon integriert.



Denen man nicht unbedingt trauen kann.


Edit: Wie willst du denn das Oberrohr herstellen?


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Oktober 2012)

Tretlager:
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Herstellung eines Pressfitlagers schwieriger ist, als normale BSA. Du musst immerhin nach dem schweißen den Rahmen sauber aufspannen und von beiden Seiten eine möglichst achsparallele Lagerpassung herstellen. Ich kenne jemanden hier in RT der hat ein Enduro Rahmen in Eigenregie konstruiert berechnen lassen und viele Teile aus Taiwan geordert und dort fertigen lassen. Das ganz schweißen und vor allem die Endbearbeitung hat er hier gemacht. Und das war echt viel Arbeit. Ich denke halt, dass ein Tretlagergewinde einfacher ist.

Wenn du deine Lastfälle festlegst, worauf stützt du dich? Wie wäre es mit der EN 14766? Ist die MTB Norm. Glaube es gibt auch noch eine DIN aber da muss ich nochmal schauen. Überall 2mm wird sicher nicht final bleiben. Denke konifizierte Rohre bringen dir mehr.

Das Kettenspannersystem finde ich eigentlich echt gut. Und vor allem Steckachse dürfte dir echt viel Steifigkeit in den Hinterbau bringen.

Und Gleitlager im Steuersatz? Interessant! Schon mal die Flächenpressungen angeschaut, damit dir dein Lager nicht wegfließt? Oder doch eher Messinglager?


----------



## erwinosius (28. Oktober 2012)

@all: schonmal danke für das breite Feedback. Und ich fühle mich geehrt dass ihr mir mehr Analyse und Berechnungen zutraut als ich wirklich gemacht habe, nämlich gar keine. 
Mir gings in dem Fall erst mal um die Konstruktion im CAD und noch nicht so sehr um die Umsetzbarkeit. Da glaube ich kann ich von euch noch viel mitnehmen.

 @benzmann: oja, dein Projekt ist sicherlich auch interessant. Ich fände es gut wenn du es kurz hier vorstellen würdest. Hast ja in dem Bereich dann auch viele Erfahrungen sammeln können gerade weil du mit einer Radfirma zusammengearbeitet hast.
Meine Möglichkeiten nach der Umsetzbarkeit würde ich als "mittelfristig realistisch" einschätzen aber eher noch auf einfacher Basis. 
Habe Metallbauer gelernt und da jetzt meinen Meister und Schweißfachmann gemacht. Kenne mich also gerade mit der praktischen Umsetzung schon mal ausreichend aus.

Aber gerade die Kontakte für Materialbezug oder Teilefertigung sind bisher eher sehr mager. Wenn mir hier jemand aushelfen könnte wäre das sehr fein.

 @TobiBO: Wenn ein Rahmen funtioniert, wird es dann nachfolgend kein Problem sein auch noch ein paar mehr zu bauen.
Ich zeichne mit Autodesk Inventor, und andere Projekte sind prinzipiell immer interessant und ich daran interessiert ;-)

 @pipo: fem hab ich nicht und werd ich auch nicht machen. Kann weder die Lastfälle sinnvoll einordnen noch die Analyse auswerten. Habe mir sagen lassen dass wenn man keine Erfahrung damit hat man die Ergebnisse auch nicht sinnvoll deuten kann....

 @Ketchyp: das Oberrohr wird wohl eher in der finalen Version komplett rund werden. Das war eher ne kontruktive Spielerei

 @hst: 





> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Herstellung eines Pressfitlagers schwieriger ist, als normale BSA. Du musst immerhin nach dem schweißen den Rahmen sauber aufspannen und von beiden Seiten eine möglichst achsparallele Lagerpassung herstellen.


naja BSA muss doch normal auch nochmal nach dem Schweißen nachgeschnitten werden? Ist der Aufwand nicht ähnlich?

Lastfälle hab ich noch gar nicht festgelegt. Das mit der EN überleg ich mir. Ist die öffentlich verfügbar? Werde mir sie sicherlich nicht kaufen.

Steuersatz seh ich entspannt. Igus Lager kennst du ja bestimmt. Die Anwendungsfälle die die abdecken sind weit extremer. Habe z.B. einen Grill gebaut mit hochtemperaturbeständigen Lagern. Ich denke die neuen Kunststoffe schaffen das.



Wo ich wirklich noch nicht weiß wie ich das machen soll ist die Materialbeschaffung gerade mit konifizierten Rohren. Wenn da jemand Quellen weiß der kann mir gerne bescheid sagen. Nicolai scheint ja "normale" Rohre zu nehmen und 4 Seitig zu überfräsen.

Zwecks Lastfällen und Berechnungen könnt ihr gerne sagen was ihr meint. dazu habe ich Berufsbedingt nur wenig Erfahrung.


Soweit von mir
gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier gibt es eine Übersicht über verschiedene Rohrsätze. http://www.strongframes.com/more_stuff/materials_tech/specs/

Konifizierung macht mMn im Trialbereicht genau wie überall anders Sinn! Ein Rohr mit durchgängig 2mm Wandstärke erfüllt vermutlich nicht die Anforderungen. Diverse Taiwanhersteller bieten Hydroforming zum Spottpreis an, da musste nur mal auf der Eurobike in den kleinen Ständen kucken.

Nicolai verwendet meines Wissens nach Easton Rohrsätze, teilweise mit Spezialformen. Easton gibt auch Verarbeitungshinweise, etc. http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/fab_instructions-7005_6061.pdf und eine Übersicht über das Angebot gibts in dieser PDF: http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/RD-11-Tube-Shapes.pdf

Leider scheint die Website zur Zeit nicht so recht verfügbar zu sein... Definitiv noch interessant für dich: http://rahmenbauforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=806


----------



## benzman (28. Oktober 2012)

kann mich meinen vorrednern wenns um FEM geht nur anschließen. die lastfälle ausreichend auzuwerten ist oft gar nicht möglich oft auch gar nicht zielführend. ich bezweifel das es überhaupt einen hersteller gibt der denn ganzen rahmen als komplexen/dynamischen lastfall ohne offene randbedingungen geFEMt hat. von einzelnen ansätzen wie z.b steuerrohr oder hinterbau mal abgesehen.

ich kann dir nur eins raten, versuch nicht das rad neu zu erfinden, so ein rahmen auf die beine zu stellen ist schon schwer genug. ich würd mir über einen gleitlagersteuersatz erst mal nicht den kopf zerbrechen auch beim innelager würd ich auf bewährtes zurückgreifen. kann deine euphorie gut verstehen und es ist auch grundsätzlich nicht falsch dinge anders zu sehen und sie verbessern zu wollen. in deinem fall würd ich aber erst mal zusehen das dein grundkonzept sauber ausgearbeitet ist. 

die sache mit deinem verstellbaren hinterbau ist grundsätzlich eine gute idee. funktioniert ja wie du selbst schon angemerkt hast, im motorradbau sehr gut. bin nur sehr skeptisch wie so ein offener verstellmechanismus nach einem verpatzten sidehop aussieht? wenn du da volle möhre drauf landest ist dein verstellmechnismus keiner mehr. außerdem machen die vielen bauteile den rahmen wieder teurer. die beste lösung für trialrahmen is mmn die verstellung per madenschraube wie es zb echo 2009, oder rockman am kortz 2.0 gelöst hat. diese varianten zeigen sich völlig unbeeindruckt von einem solchen crash und das hr läst sich ohne nervige kettenspanner ein und ausbauen.


zu meinem beruflichen hintergrund: 
ausbildung zum industriemechaniker maschinen/systemtechnik dann fachoberschule metall dann maschinenbaustudium. ich arbeite zur zeit in der motorenentwicklung bei einem führenden automobildienstleister der u.a. für amg, porsche, bmw externe motorenentwicklung betreibt.

zum endorfin projekt: 

der rahmen wurde mit pro e konstruiert. was manchmal so  aber auch manchmal sowar. naja egal will nicht zu sehr ins detail gehen.

habe mich bei der grundkonzeption damals an den koxx xtp aus dem jahre 2005 gehalten. einfach weil er mir damals gut gefallen hat. wer sich ein bild vom endorfin rahmen machen will schaut bitte bei meinen bildern. zu sehen ist dort ein prototyp der ersten generation. wir haben insg. 4 prototypen in fern ost fertigen lassen.2 schwere, die ich auf "nummer sicher" konstruiert hab und 2 bei denen die frästeile die der rahmen hat leichter und dünnwandiger ausgeführt wurden. außerdem waren das ober- und unterrohr bei der leichten variante 3 fach konifiziert. der gewichtsunterschied betrug ca. 150gramm. leider kam der rahmen nie über das prototypen stadium hinaus. die gründe möchte ich hier nicht näher erläutern. drei der vier protoypen sind immer noch in meinem besitz, wobei einer in meiner wohnung hängt und einer (leichte version) immer noch von einem freund gefahren wird.der preis für vier rahmen bei zwei verschiedenen herstellern lag im hohen vierstelligen bereich. in deutschland hätte die herstellung bei zwei verschiedenen herstellern ein vielfaches mehr gekostet. richtig billig wirds in fernost dann wenns um hohe stückzahlen geht... ich merkschon ich schweife ab...

hoffe du kannst was mit meinem ausführungen was anfangen, bei bedarf kann ich noch ein paar mehr bilder vom endorfin einstellen.

gruß basti


----------



## Hoffes (28. Oktober 2012)

2 sachen die du noch ändern solltest

der übergang vom Tretlager auf die kettenstrebe 
da ist sau wenig Platz für den Freilauf und da muss ja auch noch der Reifen durchpassen.
kuck dir mal die Rahmen von den anderen Firmen an.


und die Kette wird am Rahmen schleifen da da auch sehr wenig platz ist.

Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine

PS: die Bremsaufnahme hast du von den Hoffmannrahmen abgekupfert (ob du da die schellen richtig klemmen kannst bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.)


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Oktober 2012)

@ecols
Nicolai verwendet seit einigen jahren keine Easton rohre mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (28. Oktober 2012)

ich habe ehrlich gesagtkaum kenntnisse aber eine sache ist mir noch aufgefallen:
werden das im HS33 bereich zwei kleine rohrstücke zum oberrohr hin sein, die dazwischen geschweißt werden oder hast du vor die beiden rohre so sehr zu verformen?
....ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei dem winkel wahrscheinlich ein kleines stück rohr dazwischen gescheißt wird.

hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, vielleicht keine stücke dazwischen zu schweißen, sondern die rohre zu verformen und dann etwas weiter oben am oberrohr ankommen zu lassen?
ist mit aluminiumgussgefüge sicher nicht gut im HS33 bereich

ahh moment... es ist sicher einfacher für dich nicht erst rohre umzuformen sondern zu schweißen hehe..


----------



## erwinosius (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich fühl mich ja sehr geehrt auf was für breites Interesse das ganze Projekt stößt. Und ich bin dankbar für jeden Vorschlag und Kritische Äußerung zum Projekt selbst.
Ich möchte nochmal betonen dass die Fertigung erst mal noch in weiter Ferne liegt und es erst mal um eine theoretische Umsetzung des Prjektes geht. Viele Sachen sind einfach mal so aus der Laune herraus gezeichnet und ich weiß dass es noch viel Änderungsbedarf gibt.
 @ecols: das mit den Rohrsätzen ist schon ne gute Sache, allerdings hab ich noch nirgends richtig rechteckige Rohre gefunden. Aber mir ist klar dass konifizierte Rohre viel bringen werden.Danke für die Links.
 @benzmann:ich will nicht irgendwelche tollen vielversprechenden Sachen verbauen die dann evtl unnötig viel Aufwand bringen. Wichtig in dem Fall ist erst mal eine kompatibilität zu Standarbauteilen. Beim Tretlager bin ich da noch nicht sicher ob Pressfit genug Standard ist oder ob man dann eher beim bewährten, wenn meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt besseren BSA bleibt.
Und auch der Steuersatz soll auf jeden Fall irgendwie mit den Standardsteuersätzen kompatibel sein. Wenn das dann funtioniert kann man sich immer noch weitergehende Gedanken machen.
Die Sache mit dem Verstellsystem kommt vor allem davon weil ich Steckachse ohne Kettenspanner verbauen will. Aber danke wegen dem Einwand zwecks draufknallen. Vielleicht verstärke ich einfach das Rohr unten ;-)
Die Prototypen sehen nicht spektakulär aus aber interessant ist die ganze Erfahrung die du sammeln konntest. Und ich werde bestimmt keinen hohen vierstelligen Betrag ausgeben um das ganze in Fernost zu fertigen. Das kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten.
Mehr Bilder wären aber sehr nett. Vielleicht auch ein Hinweis auf Schwierigkeiten bei deinem Projekt.

hoffes:Um zu Beurteilen ob da was schleift muss ich erst mal noch die anderen Teile konstruieren. Fürs Hinterrad ist genug Platz. Das hab ich schonmal gemacht.
Ich muss zugeben die Hinterbremsaufnahme ist sehr ähnlich zu den Hoffmannbikes. Allerdings kommt man zwangsläufig auf das Ergebnis wenn man versucht da Bauteile zu sparen und das ganze mehr zu integrieren. Ob das machbar ist oder obs noch entsprechende Alternativen gibt muss man anschaun. Ansonsten hätte ich halt von allen anderen "abgekupfert".Finde das System von Hoffmann aber ansich schon das beste. ;-)



> hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, vielleicht keine stücke dazwischen zu schweißen, sondern die rohre zu verformen und dann etwas weiter oben am oberrohr ankommen zu lassen?
> ist mit aluminiumgussgefüge sicher nicht gut im HS33 bereich



kapier ich nicht. Und ja Schweißen ist leichter für mich als Umformen. Und leichter einzuschätzen inwieweit man da die Festigkeit zerstört.

Soweit Statement von mir. Ich werde die Tage evtl mal Tretlager und Kette mit HR NAbe zeichnen und dann wird sich zeigen wie der Hinterbau passt.

gruß
erwin


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich dir irgendwo helfen kann, dann sag bescheid, bin immer sehr interessiert an solchen Projekten und werde den Thread auch verfolgen.

Eine Kurbel habe ich schonmal gemacht, falls du die Step-Datei brauchst, gib mir kurz bescheid.

gruß Tobias


----------



## duro e (29. Oktober 2012)

Erstmal will ich loswerden , das ich dein Projekt echt super finde! Auch finde ich es top das sich viele beteiligen bis jetzt. 

Nun möchte ich natürlich auch meinen Senf dazu geben  
Und zwar würde ich die oberen und unteren Hinterbaustreben am Hinterachspunkt verbinden. Bei dieser Konstruktion hätte ich Bedenken , das es nach mehrmaligem Aufsetzen oder auf Dauer halt umknickt/abbricht. 

Bei der Steckachsausführung wäre ich auch sketpisch. Das mit dem draufknallen würde mir auch arg zu denken geben . Ob da nur Materialverstärken reicht , wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wie sieht es denn mit einem Exentersystem aus? Ist glaub ich weniger anfällig  und da könnte man doch dann eine Steckachse mit einbringen oder nicht?. 

Beim Steuerrohr würde ich vorerst auf den normalen Ahead Standart gehen .
Tretlager kann ich nicht direkt sagen was besser ist , bsa war nicht schlecht , aber bin ja am Echo zuletzt das eingepresste gefahren , das war schon spürbar steifer. Nur ist die Frage um die Austauschbarkeit eines Press-Fit Lagers , oft kann man da sicherlich keine Lagerwechsel vollziehen , bis es zu Spiel zwischen Rahmen und Lager kommt.


Gruß,
Alex


----------



## ingoingo (29. Oktober 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir irgendwo helfen kann, dann sag bescheid, bin immer sehr interessiert an solchen Projekten und werde den Thread auch verfolgen.
> 
> Eine Kurbel habe ich schonmal gemacht, falls du die Step-Datei brauchst, gib mir kurz bescheid.
> 
> gruß Tobias




Hast du die Kurbel auch gefräst? Wie hast du die ISIS Verzahnung reinbekommen? Hab den Standard schon einmal gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.....


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Oktober 2012)

Aber die generellen Maße des Standards hast du? Sonst hier: ebike.hu/download/016b02d6df2bb9a1.pdf

Und ich hätte gedacht dass man sowas vor dem Härten fräst, vllt sogar im Nachgang schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (29. Oktober 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hast du die Kurbel auch gefräst? Wie hast du die ISIS Verzahnung reinbekommen? Hab den Standard schon einmal gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.....



Ist doch gar keine ISIS Verzahnung vorhanden 

Und um nochmal auf das Thema FEM-Analyse zu sprechen zu kommen...
Mir ist schon bewusst das es genaue Kenntnisse der verschiedenen Lastfälle braucht. Ich hab auch mehr aus neugier gefragt, weil es ja sein könnte das der TE da schon Erfahrungen zu gesammelt hat. Mich interessieren es nämlich welche Kräfte/Momente er wo angreifen lassen würde und wo er die Einspannungen definiert.


----------



## manurie (29. Oktober 2012)

@erwinosius
Ich würde versuchen das Project praktisch umzusetzen, das haste hinterher was in der Hand, das nimmt dir miemand mehr.

Es macht ja quasi niemand mehr was im MTB-Bereich speziell Alurahmen als Eigenbauproject.

Ich hab vergangenes Jahr nen Alurahmen als Prototyp gebaut ohne CAD, das war mir nicht so wichtig, ich kanns auch nicht, ich wollte eher praktische Erfahrungen sammeln. Der Rahmen war Mist, ich habe paar Details übersehen, aber trotzdem ein Erfolg, ja es geht, man kann auch mit bescheidenen Mitteln was bewegen.

Über Winter, wie ich Zeit habe, will ich in eine neue Rahmenschablone investieren und dank mehr Vorbereitung neu beginnen.

Mal altes Project findest du hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44059


----------



## Hoffes (29. Oktober 2012)

Also zu den Rohren 
HoffmannBikes tut die Rohre mit der Drehbank abdrehen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## erwinosius (30. Oktober 2012)

hab mal eine Tretlagerachse gezeichnet, kann aber nirgends die passenden Lager finden. Kann mir jemand die Maße und die genaue Bezeichnung sagen?

edit: Ich meine von den Echo Pressfit Lagern..


----------



## franktrial (30. Oktober 2012)

Schön das es mehr Leute gibt die sich mit solchen Projekten in Heimarbeit auseinander setzen. Ich hab auch schon einen Trialrahmen konstruiert (mit Inventor), aber bestehend auf einem fertigen Modell. Hab nur einige Details verändert bzw. modifiziert. War auch an der Konstruktion von Freeride Rahmen beteiligt während eines Praktikums im Studium.

Zu deinem Rahmen würde ich sagen das du vielleicht noch Versteifungsbleche einbringen solltest  z.B. an der Sitzstrebe Übergang zum Oberrohr. 
Noch eine Frage zur Bremsaufnahme - ist diese in dem Rohr eingebracht welches zur Kettenstrebe führt oder besteht deine Sitzstrebe aus drei Teilen?

Falls du jemanden kennst der mit einem FEM Programm umgehen kann, würde ich die Steifigkeit an der Bremsaufnahme überprüfen lassen. Die Kräfte die dort auftreten kannst du ja über die HS33 bestimmen.

Ein weiterer Punkt wäre das Steuerrohr, dass erscheint mir etwas zu filigran. Auch der Einsatz von Gleitlager ist fraglich. Ich glaube das Steuerrohr der Gabel hat am oberen Ende keine Passung. Außerdem hätte ich bedenken durch die Verschmutzung.

Für die Fertigung würde ich mal in Potsdam bei Richi Engineering nachfragen.

Na dann, halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Oktober 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hast du die Kurbel auch gefräst? Wie hast du die ISIS Verzahnung reinbekommen? Hab den Standard schon einmal gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.....



Nein, das war damals tatsächlich nur eine Übung, um besser mit dem Programm umgehen zu können.. 
 @hst_trialer Danke für die Seite, die ISIS-Maße hätte ich bald eh gesucht


----------



## erwinosius (31. Oktober 2012)

> Ich glaube das Steuerrohr der Gabel hat am oberen Ende keine Passung


 kapier ich nicht, bitte erklären.

Ansonsten danke für die Tips. Ich werds überdenken


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Oktober 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


>



Hast du bei deiner Tretlagerachse beachtet, dass der Ausschnitt einen leicht nach oben ansteigenden Winkel hat (steht zumindest so in der Norm)..? Kann ich die Step-Datei mal bekommen?

gruß


----------



## erwinosius (31. Oktober 2012)

also Platz ist bisher genug.


----------



## erwinosius (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (31. Oktober 2012)

Mit was für einer Reifenbreite hast du gezeichnet 

Und wie breit ist das kettenstrebenrohr


----------



## hst_trialer (1. November 2012)

Eine Kettenlängung von 1% kannst du auch gleich beachten, die hat die kette bereits nach den ersten paar Meter fahren.


----------



## franktrial (1. November 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht, bitte erklären.
> 
> Ansonsten danke für die Tips. Ich werds überdenken



Ich meine damit das doch beim Einsatz eines Gleitlager nicht nur das Gehäuse eine Passung hat, in der das Lager liegt, sondern auch die Welle. Und die Welle spiegelt ja hier dein Rohr an der Gabel wieder.


----------



## erwinosius (3. November 2012)

@Frank: a jetzt check ichs. Wird wohl dann das nächste Projekt werden.
 @hst: Ich denke bei 1% Kettenlänung muss man sie schon wieder auswechseln? Oder bei welcher Dehnung sollte man wechseln?


----------



## hst_trialer (3. November 2012)

Ich kann dir jetzt keine genaue Quelle nennen, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass 1% eine übliche Längung ist die sich zeitnah einstellt. Ich versuche bei Gelegenheit nochmal nach passenden Anhaltspunkten zu suchen.


----------



## erwinosius (3. November 2012)

hmmm, wie befürchtet:






Vorschläge?


----------



## hst_trialer (3. November 2012)

Welchen Abstand hast du bei der 4-Loch?
Sitzstrebe am Ausfallende anders anbinden.
Ausfallende vllt ändern.


----------



## duro e (3. November 2012)

ausfallende vllt anders konstruieren und dadurch die sitzstrebe höher bringen 
eventuell kannst du hiermit etwas anfangen ^^.
http://www.tribalzine.com/IMG/jpg/TRA_CaeliferaV3TRA_004.jpg


----------



## Hoffes (3. November 2012)

Und warum hast du hinten eine breite nabe

Und kontrolliere mal ob du genug Abstand von Bremskolben zur kurbel hast 

Da wird's bei der IBS immer mal wieder eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (5. November 2012)

@duro: werde dann wohl mal ein CNC-Ausfallende konstruieren. Wollte eigentlich möglichst wenig CNC Teile verwenden.
 @Hoffes: Die Nabe ist ne DTSwiss 240. Es ging vor allem um die groben Abmaße. Und ich hatte nur die Nabe rumliegen.

Beim Abstand der Bremskolben zur Kurbel ist doch aber nur die Felgenbreite und die Tretlagerbreite relevant? Wollte doch eigentlich mit der Aufhängung nichts zu tun haben? Weil die Abstände werden dadurch doch eigentlich nicht beeinflusst?!


----------



## erwinosius (21. November 2012)

Sooo,
habe mal wieder ein bisschen gezeichnet und nun einigermaßen eine Lösung für meinen Kettenkonflikt gefunden:






Ist zwar noch gestaltbar und evtl auch noch ein bisschen belastungsgerechter zu Konstruieren, aber ich denke fürs erste auf jeden Fall machbar.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. November 2012)

Wirst Du die Ausfsller öffnen? Ansonsten bekommst Du dort keine Nabe herein, die nicht nur von dem Schnellspanner getragen/fixiert wird.


----------



## ecols (22. November 2012)

ICh dachte es ist steckachse geplant?


----------



## erwinosius (23. November 2012)

@ecols:


----------



## erwinosius (9. Dezember 2012)

So,
es gibt mal wieder leichte Veränderungen am Gesamtkonzept.
Habe jetzt nochmal eine recht ansprechende und auch umsetzbare Form der Ausfallenden gezeichnet.
Desweiteren bin ich vom doch sehr Hoffmantypischen Bremssystem auf eine Exzenter Lösung umgestiegen. Die Frage ist ob sowas wirklich realistisch umsetzbar sein wird. Auch zwecks Belastung und Klemmstärke bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher.
Als nächstes Werde ich dann noch die Proportionen ein wenig verändern. Bisher ist der Hinterbau im Vergleich zu Ober- Unterrohr doch sehr massiv.
Da ich aber (nach CAD Programm) gewichtstechnisch eher im unteren Bereich angesiedelt bin, werde ich wohl die Rohre noch ein bisschen stärker machen.

Dann noch zwei Bilder.











gruß
erewin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Dezember 2012)

Nimmst Du der Bremse nicht durch das Spannen nach hinten die Einstellmöglichkeiten zur Felge?
Was spricht gegen ein normales 4-Punkt System ?


----------



## Hoffes (9. Dezember 2012)

Das größere Problem ist das man die bremskolben nicht in den Rahmen bekommt


----------



## erwinosius (9. Dezember 2012)

@bike fuhrpark: ICh spanne die Bremse doch nicht nach hinten? Sie wird einfach nur durch den Exzenter ausgereichtet und geklemmt und der Abstand zur Felge kann wie bei einem 4-Punkt System eingestellt werden.
Ich verspreche mir dadurch mehr Steifigkeit in der HR-Bremse

  @Hoffes: Der Innenring des Exzenters ist geteilt. Dadurch ist ein einfädeln möglich.

und noch ein Bild vom ganzen Rad. Die Funktionsteile sind vorwiegend bunt:







Dteailbilder werdeen folgen.....
gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst Die Nehmer aber nicht den Ausfallenden anpassen (beim Kettenspannen, längung oder Übersetzungsänderungen). 

Zur Felge hin geht das, klar. 
Bei 4-Punkt kannst Du das über langloch ausgleichen.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Dezember 2012)

Das hat ja gar keinen Sattel...

Mit dem Exzenter kann er je nach Exzentrizität problemlos mehr als die 4-Punktaufnahme verstellen. Je nach Wunsch des Konstrukteurs.


----------



## family-biker (9. Dezember 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das hat ja gar keinen Sattel...


die felgen(in dem fall stahl?) werden wohl auch von supraleitenden magneten mittig um die naben gehalten,hightech!

aber spass beiseite,geiles projekt


----------



## erwinosius (9. Dezember 2012)

Sind speichen aus Spinnenfäden. Die sind so dünn dass man sie nicht sieht....PFFF supraleitender Stahl.....wie altmodisch......


----------



## echo trailer (10. Dezember 2012)

ich muss schon sagen, dass ich das alles auch verdammt geil finde!!!
aber was das brake-booster-system angeht: funktion hin oder her.....pass auf dass es nicht zu klobig aus sieht 

...findet, dass so ein system bei 26" ahmen stark ins auge sticht. man fängt vom ausfallende her an das fahrrad anzugucken und sieht erst noch ein langes schlankes rohr (sehr fein ) und dann bamm!   fettes doppelblech.
vielleicht habe ich auch einen eigenartigen geschmack aber manchmal bin ich mir nicht sicher,, ob das wirklich gut aussieht...


----------



## Hoffes (11. Dezember 2012)

Funktion steht vor Design 
Denk ich mal


----------



## echo trailer (11. Dezember 2012)

das glaube ich DIR aufs wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (11. Dezember 2012)

echo trailer schrieb:


> ich muss schon sagen, dass ich das alles auch verdammt geil finde!!!
> aber was das brake-booster-system angeht: funktion hin oder her.....pass auf dass es nicht zu klobig aus sieht
> 
> ...findet, dass so ein system bei 26" ahmen stark ins auge sticht. man fängt vom ausfallende her an das fahrrad anzugucken und sieht erst noch ein langes schlankes rohr (sehr fein ) und dann bamm!   fettes doppelblech.
> vielleicht habe ich auch einen eigenartigen geschmack aber manchmal bin ich mir nicht sicher,, ob das wirklich gut aussieht...



Hmm ich finde die 26" Hoffmann Rahmen sehen klasse aus.


----------



## Omar (13. Dezember 2012)

Eine echt coole Sache so ein Bike selbst zu bauen wenn man die Möglichkeiten und das Knowhow dazu hat. Deine Konstruktion sieht echt gut. Die einzigen Bedenken hätte ich bei dem kleinen Rohr was sich zwischen Tretlager und dem "Doppelblech" abstützt. Weis nicht, ob das Doppelblech nicht zuviel nachgibt, da es einseitig geöffnet ist. Wenn du es durch das Doppelblech bis zum Oberrohr gehen lassen würdest, könnte die Abstützung etwas steifer werden. 

Gruß Omar


----------



## erwinosius (15. Dezember 2012)

@Sherco: Finde die auch sehr gelungen. Die Excenter Version ist vor allem dewegen entstanden um es nicht 1/1 abzukupfern

 @Omar: Stimmt, dadurch wird es evtl noch ein Stück steifer, ist aber fertigungstechnisch fast nicht möglich dass dann noch komplett zu verschweißen. Habe aber keine Bedenken dass das so nicht auch hält.

Ansonsten hab ich noch ein bisschen rumgespielt und ein paar Fertigteile noch nachkontruiert damit man sich das ganze ein bisschen besser vorstellen kann. Aber seht selbst:
































Habe mich auch nochmal mit dem Thema Steuersatz beschäftigt. Und es gibt an der Gabel eine Passung. Das ist die für den Steuersatzkonus. Darauf will ich ein Kunststofflager pressen das dann in der Alu Lagerschale direkt gelagert ist. Oben dann die gleichen Teile mit einem Konus (wie bei jedem Standardsteuersatz auch) am Gabelschaft zentriert.
Die versierten unter euch werden die Zeichnung verstehen. Es stehen keine Maße drin, weil die noch nicht 100%ig stimmen.






soweit von mir

gruß
erwin

Achja, habe versucht Speichen in die Räder einzufügen, aber das ist mal ne Mega Fummelarbeit.....deswegen vorerst noch ohne......


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2012)

Stand auf dem Schlauch was die Exenterlösing angeht - verstanden. 
Sieht sehr gut aus alles. 
Bin auf den Steuersatz gespannt. Vielleicht ein neues LB Wunder?


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Lager am Steuersatz wird dir sicher irgendwann wegfließen. Die Flächenpressung solcher Lager ist nicht wirklich hoch. Außerdem bin ich sehr skeptisch ein Gleitlager so großflächig über einen Konus vor zu spannen.

Ich denke es wird Zeit mal etwas technische Mechanik und Festigkeitslehre an zu wenden und das Ding mal durch zu rechnen.


----------



## erwinosius (15. Dezember 2012)

werde mal ne nette Mail an den Hersteller schreiben. Hab mit denen schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

gruß


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2012)

Igus?


----------



## erwinosius (16. Dezember 2012)

yep


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut, die wissen wirklich was sie tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (17. Dezember 2012)

hab mal ein schönes buntes Bild gemacht. Hab aber erst angefangen mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Deswegen ist dieses Ergebnis nicht wirklich aussagefähig, aber ausbaubar..


----------



## Pipo33 (17. Dezember 2012)

Zumal 55 mm auch ganz schön heftig wären. Nenn mal ein paar eckdaten. Wo eingespannt? Was für Kräfte? Etc


----------



## Hoffes (17. Dezember 2012)

Würde die Belastung am tretlager ziehen machen


----------



## Reini (17. Dezember 2012)

Zumindest ein buntes Bild, perfekt für die Marketing-Leute 
Kein Fotos von der Vernetzung ... die vonMises Spannungen wären auch ganz nett  vorallem im Bereich der Schweißnähte ...

Wir verwenden in der Firma auchigus, denke aber das es der falsche Einsatz ist. Leider haben die igus aufgrund des Werkstoffs noch immer eine größere Reibung als Kugellager. Durch die hohe Belastung wird es ziemlich schnell eingehen ... die Idee ist aber nicht schlecht.

Beim Brakebooster / Exzenter denk an Löcher, damit du Dinger im "eingespannten" auch noch verstellen kannst.


----------



## Ketchyp (18. Dezember 2012)

Schweißnähte zu simulieren ist eh so eine Sache für sich.

Welches Programm benutzt du denn zum bunten Bildchen machen?


----------



## Pipo33 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Welches Programm benutzt du denn zum bunten Bildchen machen?



Sieht stark nach Inventor aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (18. Dezember 2012)

kaum gibts bunte Bilder kommen die Spezialisten aus allen Ecken gekrochen
Ich gebe zu dass ich von dieser ganzen Analysesache keine Ahnung habe. Hab einfach mal nur nen Test gemacht um zu schaun was dabei rauskommt.
Wenn mir jemand eine sinnvolle und nachvollziehbare Analyse machen will nur zu. Ich versorge euch dann gerne mit entsprechenden Zeichnungen und würde mir dann auch entsprechende Belastungen überlegen.
Ansonsten bleibt es bei dem bunten Bilder gemale......

Wegen den Lagern würde ich es einfach mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Die Reibwerte sollten nicht so ausschlaggebend sein da man ja wenig Bewegung und nen rießen Hebel hat.
Ansonsten lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Wobei, wenn ich mal ein paar Stunden an einer Drehbank haben sollte, würde ich schon gerne einfach mal ein paar Testteile herstellen. Sind ja vom Prinzip her nicht aufwändig.


Soweit von mir

gruß
erwin


----------



## shortytom (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Erwin,

sehr schönes Projekt.
Ich habe keine Ahnung von Trialbikes, bin auf der Suche nach einem 26" bike.
Warum verwenden die meisten 26" Hersteller am Hinterrad keine Scheibenbremse?
Wäre schön, wenn dein Rahmen in Serie gehen würde.

Grüsse Tom


----------

